# Akron U zips



## exexec (Apr 12, 2004)

Anyone watch that great game last night. WOW what a finish!!! GO ZIPS-first place in the MAC east


----------



## ARGEE (Apr 5, 2004)

Charlie Frye For Heisman..go Get Em Charlie...


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

can anyone smell a bowl-game?


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

how the heck did they come back???? We left with 3 min to go in the 4th quarter. I guess I will have to save the beacon journal sports page.

congrats to the Zips.

flash-----------------------------out


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Can officially say I was there  Awesome game for sure.


----------



## ARGEE (Apr 5, 2004)

Looks Like The Next Home Game Will Be A Sell Out..get Your Tickets Now..///


----------

